# Husband and wife tournaments



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Dose anyone know of any husband and wife tournament circuits. Im in tuscarawas county


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Me and my wife are fishing the Ladue series this year, check it out at dobass.com


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Also maybe go and start some up yourself. It's fun and get to meet great people.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Erik at Vic's Sports Center has been trying to get a couples trail together for a couple years now. Last I talked with him he had about 12 couples interested including myself. I'd call up there and ask for him.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Let me know what you find out.I might be able to talk my wife into fishing em.


----------



## pflueger07 (Apr 22, 2008)

I get a email newsletter from Vic's every month and this is what they posted.

The Better Half Tour
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hi All,

Just throwing this out there, and look forward to some feedback from you about making this happen. I've got three events on the tentative schedule right now. As we all get acquainted with each other, give this some thought....

June 20, 2009- Lake Milton, OH

August 23, 2009 - West Branch, OH

September 20, 2009 - Portage Lakes, OH

I'll need to see about getting some permits for these three events. I'm going to call George at The X-Series for some assistance.

Stay tuned to your email for more news, and if you know of anyone who might be interested please forward this email to them!

There is more information on their site, look for the "Front Deck" which is a forum similar to this one. Look for "The Better Half".


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lady Ncraft150 works on Sundays so this screws me on 2 of them. We have a large interest in this though.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My wife says she would want to try it too. she doesn't fish much but willing to practice for the events. Thats awful nice of her to be willing to go through just to see me during the summer.
hehe

Huntinbull


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Im still interested we could fish the first 2 but im at tappan on sept. 20 keep me informed


----------

